# Schooling in Katameya



## Sarah-lu (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi everyone
We arrived a couple of days ago... Currently staying in Zamalek, but hoping to rent out in Katameya. Anyone living there on here with any info re schools and kids clubs? I have a three year old and a newborn and would like to get my daughter in a pre-school... Any advice very welcome thanks


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sarah-lu said:


> Hi everyone
> We arrived a couple of days ago... Currently staying in Zamalek, but hoping to rent out in Katameya. Anyone living there on here with any info re schools and kids clubs? I have a three year old and a newborn and would like to get my daughter in a pre-school... Any advice very welcome thanks


I don't have kids of that age but this website is very useful for listings

http://www.cairokid.com/MainPage.aspx?z=&y=tuvN2+5ZKVU=&l=NOfHMjKXnIm0ypK1PTdCCA==&Ac=0


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Not much going on in Katameya except that there are several schools located there. (Well, a new Carrefour grocery store is opening....)


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sarah-lu said:


> Hi everyone
> We arrived a couple of days ago... Currently staying in Zamalek, but hoping to rent out in Katameya. Anyone living there on here with any info re schools and kids clubs? I have a three year old and a newborn and would like to get my daughter in a pre-school... Any advice very welcome thanks


only 1 choice in my humble opinion NCBIS:clap2:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> only 1 choice in my humble opinion NCBIS:clap2:


do yo get commission?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

no but the kids get better marks


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> no but the kids get better marks


watch it now, the anti-corruption mob are everyone nowadays....:spy:

:focus:

what's the youngest age they take at NCBIS?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> watch it now, the anti-corruption mob are everyone nowadays....:spy:
> 
> :focus:
> 
> what's the youngest age they take at NCBIS?


dunno but there seem very small to me


----------

